# A way to link to other FA users?



## AllenR (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw someone do this before but I'm not sure how it's done, and it wasn't in the FAQ.

Is there a quick way to link to other FA users? Like how with DA you can do :userid: or :iconuserid: or something and it'll link to the persons account name. FA doesn't seem to support HTML either which kind of sucks so I can't do it that way.


----------



## kfvik (Feb 11, 2006)

*:icon<username>:* iirc


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

kfvik said:
			
		

> *:icon<username>:* iirc


That's correct, yes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 13, 2006)

Just to let you know btw, that only works once in a description. It breaks afterwards.


----------



## Radric (Feb 13, 2006)

I tried creating more than one instance of a user icon link as well, not long ago.  Like Arshes Nei stated, it didn't work after the first instance.


----------



## AllenR (Feb 13, 2006)

Dang, that sucks. Will that be getting fixed in the future?


----------



## Pico (Feb 14, 2006)

I noticed that this doesn't seem to work in journal entries anymore.  Well, the icons show up in an older entry I made, but not in newer entries.


----------

